# my girl's got a young friend :)



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

my 9 year old golden girl Pinja with her new friend gordon setter Bevan .. lovely pair 










having lots of fun in the snow 










9 1/2 years old .. still pretty and lovely )


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love that last pic. Looking at her eyes it's like she's the keeper of all the secrets.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

_I guess she is the keeper of all the secrets  
At least, she keeps my secrets because she is the world's greatest listener to me and she sure knows how to comfort me when I'm sad 
_


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They both are just lovely.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures.... totally made more beautiful by the sweet golden. 

The gordon setter looks outstanding with the contrast between it's vivid black and tan against the stark white snow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They're both so lovely! I love snow on a Golden's nose.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lovely*

Both dogs are just beautiful!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> I love that last pic. Looking at her eyes it's like she's the keeper of all the secrets.


Just found a puppy pic of pinja ... her eyes haven't changed much I think


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

starshine said:


> Just found a puppy pic of pinja ... her eyes haven't changed much I think


What an absolute sweetheart! Your pictures are wonderful. Setters are a lot like goldens but they do like to cover a lot of ground and usually at very high speeds. They're both beautiful and the country side there is breath taking.

Pete


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

oh YES .. setters do like to run far and fast  ... but fortunately he's quite easy to handle and calling him back usually isn't a problem 
I like our country side, too... lots of fields and romantic forest paths to go for long and nice walks  .. but still I miss the wide country side which I enjoyed in Maryland and other states .. some day I'll be back there


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, they make a gorgeous pair. And it doesn't hurt to have that beautiful landscape in the background. That first picture is made to be hung on a wall!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I grew up with Setters and they're very good at winning you over very quickly...










Pete


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I grew up with Setters and they're very good at winning you over very quickly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW CUTE!!  yes they are very good at that... but so are goldens  .. I just love them both


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures, I love when they have buddies!


----------

